# Purim. Hamantashen



## ella/TO (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone have tried and true recipes for different types of Hamantashen? Would appreciate having some....thanks in advance..


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 4, 2012)

What kind are you looking for?


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 4, 2012)

*Hamentashen*

Ahhh Charlie......prune; "moon"'; apricot....almost any kind.....once I see the recipes then I'll make  up my mind.......make sense????


----------



## Siegal (Mar 4, 2012)

My husband has requested poppy see hamantachen as evidently that is the ONLY one they eat in the Holy Land! He thought I was nuts when he requested them and I said "Do you want apricot or chocolate!" So if you have a good poppy seed hamantachen recipe let me know!

I have one but it was in hebrew and my husband translated it for me - I hesitate to use it as little things like TB and tsp seem to never translate properly


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, I guess I should have asked what kind of dough you are looking for? The filling I ususally just pick up ready made or use my home made jem/jelly.


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 5, 2012)

so Charlie....what kind of dough do you make??????


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 5, 2012)

I make a very simple dough:

Hamentashen.

1 cup sugar
1/3 cup oil
1/3 cup shortening
3 eggs
½ cup orange juice
4 cups flower
3 tsps. Baking powder
1 tsp. salt 
2 pounds filling

Cream sugar, oil and shortening. Add eggs and juice and mix well. Blend with dry ingredients and roll into a ball. Divide into four parts. Roll out each piece very thin, about 1/8 of an inch (about 3 mm) on a floured board. Cut out circles with a cup or a cutter. Place ½ to 2/3 of a teaspoon of filling in the middle of each circle. Fold to form a triangle. 

Bake at 30 deg for about 20 minutes, depends on your oven. You can brush the egg wash on the top if you like, I don’t. 
Shortening could be substituted with margarine. I have not used butter as I usually need them to be parve, cannot tell you how it would work out. 

My mother makes yeast Hamentashen. I have never done it and she doesn’t really have a recipe written down. Unfortunately she is not up for Hamentashen making this year. So I cannot ask for her recipe. G-d willing when she feels better…


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2012)

Hamentashen, named because they look like little pirate's hats, they are my eldest daughter's favorite cookie.  I'll have to look up my recipes when I get home.

You bring back good memories to me.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks CharlieD....I wish your Mother well....good vibes going out to you and yours!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 5, 2012)

Actually they are named that way because they look ear of Haman, an evil man who end up on the gallows.


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 6, 2012)

This year I made Pie Susan's yeasted hamantachen.  I also googled for a whole wheat yeasted recipe.  They tasted good but most opened during baking.

Next year I think I'll go back to regular sugar cookie dough type hamantachen, but I want to make peanut butter dough and jelly center, and white chocolate cherry hamantaschen also.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 6, 2012)

I end up buying some yeast hamentashen this year. And what was interesting they were folded down instead of up.


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 7, 2012)

Folded "up"; what ?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 7, 2012)

you know how you make triangle by folding edges up and the filling is on the top/inside? Well this ones were upside down so to speak, they were folded down and pinched completely underniese. Making the top perfectly smooth


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 8, 2012)

Charley mate my Mums chocolate hamentashen was my fav next to poppy seed. I hope this makes you smile The Making of Hamentashen - YouTube


----------

